# Tour of my solar cabin



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

I have several videos describing my solar cabin construction and powers system for anyone interested:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/solarcabin#p/c/34F7ECFEEB05659B[/ame]


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice job. I am in the process of preparing to build a completely off grid home. It will be about 1500-2000sf. I have a gaswell to hook in. I'll post more info later. 

Thanks for sharing


----------

